# Is a German shepherd right for a first time owner



## shepherd400 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi 

I would be very greatful if you could help me with advice on the German shepherd.

I have never owned my own dog before and am in love with the shepherd every time I see one in the park/town or at crufts I melt inside and light up. my auntie has owned tow so I was brought up around them and understand the breed as I also studied the breed for tow years reading hundreds of books meeting as many shepherds as I can and talk to there owners. the thing is when I was walking home one day I spoke to a women who was walking 4 shepherds and I went over and spoke to her and she told me that if I have never owned my own dog before just been brought up around them than I should go for something like a Labrador or spaniel as shepherds are not for first time owners and when I asked why she said that they will dominate me and will challenge me all the time so the third time I went to crufts I asked the people in the discover dog part and they said that, that is nonsense as all dogs can be a great first dog it all comes down to training exercising and that the shepherd is in the right hands. and they said that I will be fine as I plan to go to training class and clearly love the shepherd. so what do you think who's right? I am a very active person and work from home as I own the company so have plenty of time for training and socialization.

I did have another thread called which breeder as I did decided on the shepherd but after this woman said that there not for the first time owner and that I should get my feet wet first and then get a shepherd as she said with the love I have she said you would be heartbroken if you get a shepherd go to training class's (which she said don't teach you everything about dog ownership) and then you start finding things hard like the challenging behaviour when your at home alone. as trainer's wont be able to be with you 24/7 and that a lab would be easier to handle and train than a shepherd as they are very, very smart and can outwit you very quickly and a first time owner may not be able to handle that or know how to outwit or stay one step a head of a shep. so after her advice I would really like to see what you think. she is right I would be heart broken if I did struggle at any point as like she said you can read as many books/websites but none of them will prepare you for a shepherd as you think you know everything about the shepherd until you have one and you realise that there was so much you did not know. and a lab would be easier as there more laid back and are not necessarily trying to challenge you all the time. 

the most import thing to me is even though I love the shepherd I want to get the right breed for me being a first time owner.

please be honest and tell me if you like her think I would be better with something like a lab and then get a shepherd when I am more experienced? 

p.s (even though I love shepherds I do still love al dogs)

many thanks shepherd400


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think it comes down to finding the RIGHT Breeder. If you want a shepherd, make a list of what you want and don't want out of a dog..Finding the right breeder that will match you up with a puppy that will fit into your lifestyle/type of dog you want.

Matching the correct puppy to the correct person can make life with a dog a whole lot easier..

With that, find a good breeder who can 'peg' their puppies and go from there.

If your committed to training (and classes are the way to go!), go with it..They can be easy dogs to live with/raise or they can be a nightmare if you aren't committed especially when it comes to training and socialization..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You gotta love those Shepherd owners who think they are the only ones who are good enough to own one. 

I would start with a club, go there, meet the dogs, talk to the owners, and get some good references to a breeder who could provide you with exactly the Shepherd you need.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

German Shepherd dogs are not that difficult. Puppies are a pain, they chew, they are curious and they probe their limits with authority. Smart dogs, but the flip side to that is when bonded to a person they are simply without peer in terms of loyalty and devotion to their human(s).

I am of the thought that dogs _in general_ do NOT want to be in charge. It's a stressful position, requires constant upkeep and could be dangerous. Dogs don't go looking to be the top of the social ladder when someone/thing else is willing and able to fill that slot. It's way easier to be beta and still get a full tummy and great living conditions, less work and less stress. This is not to say they aren't willy and won't try and train you to do things that they like, oh no, they will try every trick available to get you to do their bidding, again....smart dogs.

With a German it comes down to interaction, repetition and consistency. Make is crystal clear as to what you want behaviorally. Be more stubborn than the dog. Approach the situation the same way every time. Once again, SMART dogs, they will pick up on it quickly and mold themselves to what they think is wanted.

Around 5-6-7-8 months old expect the "jerk" to make an appearance. It's the age when your previously malleable pup goes into butthole mode and tests your patience at every turn. Think teenager, little know-it-all jerk that won't listen. Weather it, stay on the obedience and grit your teeth. 

Past the jerk stage a GSD typically mellows a bit, learns to focus properly and around age 2-3 years will be the wonder-dog you have been wishing for. It's a long row to hoe, but from personal experience it's worth it 10X times over. I get pretty worked up when my 1.5 y/o female does something wrong, but I know she will settle down and in the next 1/2 year or so will be the tractable and awesome dog I see peeking out now and again. 

Time, lots of time spent bonding.
Consistent signals from you to reinforce proper behavior. C-O-N-S-I-S-T-A-N-T
Patience, always be even keeled and in a calm frame of mind when discipline is involved.
Proper exercise, food, vet checks and assorted meds of course.

Be honest about your ability to provide the necessary mental and physical stimulation for the dog. Be honest with yourself about your limits for dealing with a feisty teenager dog. The key is to be involved, these dogs require time and love and effort. They are not a part time offhand hobby. You either allow them into your life or don't get one.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

The correct name of the breed is German Shepherd Dog. The only breed with 'dog' in the name.

All three words are capitalized.

There has to be a first time for everything. Raising and training a GSD only requires a high level of commitment, patients, and time from you. It's not magical or mystical.

If you don't have the time or that level of commitment, then you might be better off with a cat.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

You have gotten good advice here. I say go with a shepherd. You obviously have educated yourself and seem committed. You will do fine.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

From Brembo:
Be honest about your ability to provide the necessary mental and physical stimulation for the dog. Be honest with yourself about your limits for dealing with a feisty teenager dog. The key is to be involved, these dogs require time and love and effort. They are not a part time offhand hobby. You either allow them into your life or don't get one.

I would add that for me they have been a more expensive dog. My boy is 8 months old. I have never put so much work into a dog. He goes everywhere with me (except on hot days) and my life revolves around him. 

He requires toys (and they need replacing and/or rotating) and classes to keep him occupied. I can see that he will need to be in classes throughout his life for the stimulation. We are doing nose work and I am beginning to start into agility. No worries if you are on the phone and can't pay attention--he will find something to occupy his time....

For me, it's like having to provide a child with daycare activities. GSDs are so intelligent that they require constant interaction and 'problem solving" activities. GSDs bond very deeply--it breaks my heart to see them dumped in shelters--the agony on their faces is heart wrenching.

Please think realistically about your situation--it's rewarding to have a GSD, but it's a huge commitment.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I have had both a lab and a GSD from puppyhood. They were both major pains. My lab was horrible until he was around 3 and my GSD until about 2.5. I am not a puppy person though, so that probably makes a difference. I love them when they become dogs.

As far as breed differences for my two the GSD was a biter, and that was far harder to handle than I expected. He did outgrow it, just as everyone told me he would. My GSD was not affectionate as a puppy, where my lab was very cuddly. But I would guess that wasn't a breed difference so much as a personality difference. 

I have found my GSD more rewarding. His personality is far more complex than my lab. He seems to understand more, and is just more intense. I think either way you have to be prepared, and either way it will be a ton of work.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

We were pretty much handed a GSD as our first foster dog. Roxy, she was like a meth head on crack and red bulls with a hit of speed. 

We adjusted our life to meet her needs- i guess we were sorta prepared because our first pup was a border collie and they need alot of stimulation. I always loved the GSD's, now we have Tyson who is medium energy. 

Any dog can be the right dog if the people are willing to adjust their lives accordingly to meet the dogs needs, be it exercise and training.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> The correct name of the breed is German Shepherd Dog. The only breed with 'dog' in the name.


Not to be a prick but simply to be informative.

There are many other breeds which have "Dog" in the proper name of the breed.

Examples...American Eskimo Dog...Anatolian Shepherd Dog....Australian Cattle Dog...Bernese Mountain Dog...Canaan Dog...Catahoula Leopard Dog...Central Asian Shepherd Dog...etc....and that's just through C alphabetically.

SuperG


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

You were probably talking to a lady who raised her dogs like they were human and they don't respect her, so maybe she had those issues. I'm raising my first shepherd, very easy to me. Smart, took to training quick, brave, and fun. Mischievous at times, but I was a teenager too lol


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

SuperG said:


> Not to be a prick but simply to be informative.
> 
> There are many other breeds which have "Dog" in the proper name of the breed.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. I'm a big enough man to admit when I am wrong.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I got a shepherd for my first dog and it was fine. Was it a huge learning curve? Yes. Did I make mistakes? Yes. Do I love my dog to death and think she's a perfect match for me now? Yes. I think it's more about whether your can stick it out, ask for help, and adapt if you ever feel overwhelmed.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op, if you go out by an extremely high drive working dog for your first gsd, i think you could expect to be overwhelmed. the right breeder will match you up with the right gsd.


----------



## shepherd400 (Sep 27, 2014)

*is a German Shepherd Dog for a first time owner*

Hi Everyone 

I have decided after reading you reply's that a Shepherd is for me as I would do what ever it takes to adjust my lifestyle for a Shepherd. 

I did already decide to do Agility with my Shepherd as I watched it at crufts and loved it I thought it was really fun as well as my auntie dose Agility as well and she allowed me to try it for my self and I loved it. the thing is when I went to a local show and plus at crufts by both I was told that you cant start until the Dog has reached 18 months. and with the shepherd being a working breed and need there mind occupied what else would count as mental stimulation as the only dog sport im interested in is Agility. 

how else could I occupie a shepherds mind and keep him/her happy?

many thanks


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

This lady sounds a little stuck up to me. Suddenly you're supposed to know EVERYTHING there is to know about dog ownership before you get a dog? Heck, if you go from owning a lab to a GSD, sorry but you're still not going to be prepared for "everything" there going to throw at you. Not possible. You can read books all day, but experience is priceless. As she said herself, you won't really get some things until youre faced with them, and a lab isnt going to face you with the same things a GSD will, so that's not going to wet your feet much anyway. It will wet your feet to dog ownership itself, but since it's the special difficulty of the GSD she is talking about, then it wouldnt do much good. Kind of reminds me of how you need experience to get hired for a job, but you'll never get experience if nobody will hire you without it. It's bizarre that she said that training classes are no good because they don't teach you everything there is to know. These dogs are smart, but people are smarter, and you can adapt and learn to handle what is thrown at you if you're committed to it. 

Shepherds are tricky sometimes. They're smart, they're sometimes stubborn and sneaky and can be hard to handle, but they're fiercely loyal, and are great dogs. 

As JakodaCD OA said, pick a good breeder, which people here can help you with. Some GSDs are more difficult than others for a first time dog owner. While the breed does have certain characteristics across the board, they are not all the same. Be sure you know what you want, and let the breeder know this so they can get a bead on what kind of pup is best for you. They'll ask you in the application what kind of pets you've had before most likely, and once they know you are a first time owner, this will help them even more.

Anyway, bottom line, GSDs are very different than labs. They require a lot of commitment and hard work, and a strong hand to manage them. However, be ready for this and put your heart into it. You should be fine.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

German shepherds aren't hard dogs to train or deal with. But they do require a lot of work. 
My previous dog was a pitbull which was happy with a 20min run and he would just sit with me the rest of the day.
My german shepherd seems to get bored more easily, requires more exercise and is more curious. 

You can have one as a first dog but please understand formal obedience will be something you will need to do everyday of your life. Even three-five times a day for the first year.

You have to also understand that there are certain characteristic that you might have to battle eg. Food aggression, dog aggression, health issues etc. be prepared it's not all fun and games


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Beware.. unless you close the bathroom there, your GSD will always be by your side w/e business you have in there lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

i mean door


----------

